# Ratio Required For PG and Menthol Crystals



## Zeki Hilmi (23/9/14)

Hi All I'm thinking of diluting my own menthol crystals in PG but have not got a clue what ratios I should use. Anyone doe this or anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## capetocuba (23/9/14)

www.google.com found this 

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/diy-e-liquid/339800-menthol-crystals.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/14)

I recall @Johnny2Puffs (now in Portugal) was a big menthol crystal fan

@Johnny2Puffs , care to give some input here?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (23/9/14)

Yes there was a thread about this.

Should not be too hard to find - just search for @Johnny2Puffs and menthol and you should find it @Zeki Hilmi 

We really need to FAQ-ify all the information on this forum. Maybe we should get a Wiki up and running?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/9/14)

devdev said:


> Yes there was a thread about this.
> 
> Should not be too hard to find - just search for @Johnny2Puffs and menthol and you should find it @Zeki Hilmi
> 
> We really need to FAQ-ify all the information on this forum. Maybe we should get a Wiki up and running?


@devdev the wiki seems like a good idea. i do however get the feeling that noobies including myself like getting real time responses and feedback. i mostly prefer it cos as the members become more experienced the more varied there responses become. and also the little debate here n there is always interesting


----------



## devdev (23/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> @devdev the wiki seems like a good idea. i do however get the feeling that noobies including myself like getting real time responses and feedback. i mostly prefer it cos as the members become more experienced the more varied there responses become. and also the little debate here n there is always interesting


 
I hear you @Marzuq and you do have a valid point, but it's funny how the same questions keep popping up on a fairly regular basis. I am all for a little debate, but even more eager if it is about something new and previously undiscussed


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (23/9/14)

I did not make a concentrate. I chucked 2ml powdered crystals into a 30ml bottle. Now I buy the ready mixed flavour and add 20%
or 2 ml per 10ml bottle.


----------

